# Grout sponges



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you need the coupon in the flyer but not sure how often or when


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

platinumLLC said:


> I don't do much tile but the little jobs I do the grout isn't my favorite part. I have this barwalt grout bucket and really like it, http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Ti...ng-System/Barwalt-Ultra-Grout-Cleaning-System. But the replacement sponges are a little hard to come by. I'll keep using the grout bucket but just wanted to see if there was any better options out there for sponges. What are you guys using?


I have a Raimondi Pulirapid bucket, but gave up their sponges long ago. I use these now. Whenever I am in Louisville I get them at Dal, if not, Tools 4 Tile is the only place I know to get them. http://www.toolsfortile.com/Speedy-Profi-Sponge.html
http://www.toolsfortile.com/Grouting-Systems/Speedy-Profi-Handle.html


----------

